# Gamma-Problem ingame



## stonimahoni (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe derzeit das problem das ich meine PCI Express x16 RADEON X700 SE "ingame" nicht heller bzw gamma etwas höher stellen kann. Auf desktop geht alles nur ich bekomms über denn treiber nicht hin "ingame" halt etwas heller zu stellen.Kann mir wer sagen was ich im Catalyst® Control Center umstellen muss das ich gamma usw "ingame" höher stellen kann.Desktop geht alles wunderbar nur wenn ich z.b. desktop hoch stelle ist der desktop hell und wenn ich ins game geh wieder alles dunkel. Bitte um hilfe. Danke schonmal.


----------



## aseari (6. November 2008)

In fast allen Spielen kann man unter "Optionen" oder ähnlichem die Helligkeit einstellen... o_O


----------



## stonimahoni (7. November 2008)

Das weiss ich selber danke! Nur wenn ingame scho auf ganz hell steht und man nichtmehr heller stellen kann, muss man über grafikkartentreiber heller stellen. wie gesagt im teiber kann ich alles heller stellen nur wenn ich dann ingame gehe ist wieder alles dunkel. es muss eine option geben im ati treiber wo ich es auch so einstellen kann das es hell bleibt auch wenn ich ein spiel starte.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (7. November 2008)

stonimahoni schrieb:


> Das weiss ich selber danke! Nur wenn ingame scho auf ganz hell steht und man nichtmehr heller stellen kann, muss man über grafikkartentreiber heller stellen. wie gesagt im teiber kann ich alles heller stellen nur wenn ich dann ingame gehe ist wieder alles dunkel. es muss eine option geben im ati treiber wo ich es auch so einstellen kann das es hell bleibt auch wenn ich ein spiel starte.



Spielst Du zufällig im FensterModus? Wenn ich z.B. WoW im Fenster Spiel kann ich ingame den Gamma Wert auch ned verstellen (bei ner GeForce). Spiel ich Vollbild geht alles wunderbar.


----------



## stonimahoni (7. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekerht. Nein ich spiele mit einer Ati PCI Express x16 RADEON X700 SE.


----------



## aseari (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar die nVidia-Systemsteuerung, aber vielleicht gibts sowas beim CCC ja auch. Und sonst am Monitor heller stellen, oder haste das auch schon gemacht?


----------



## rockandroll (2. Januar 2009)

Der Tipp mit dem Fenstermodus war prima. Bei mir hat es daran gelegen. Die gesamte Grafik scheint mir jetzt auch besser zu sein.


----------

